

Reasons To Bootstrap Your Startup - jonhainstock
http://www.zoomshift.com/21-reasons-to-bootstrap-your-startup/

======
conorgil145
These are some great quotes and perspectives on the benefits of bootstrapping
a company.

I especially like Dharmesh Shah's and Jason Cohen's quotes.

Jason said: "People get caught up in the dream of massive outcomes, like being
worth $1B or causing 1B photos to shuffle about on AWS. But you spend 0.001%
of your life living “the outcome,” and the rest building up to the outcome.
True happiness and fulfillment is realizing that the journey is the important
thing. Bootstrapping is the clearest, safest, simplest, least-risky way to
that fulfillment."

This definitely resonates with me. Someone can achieve their goals without
raising a ton of VC money. Even if the goal is a lifestyle business. I say,
excellent! Go for it!

~~~
jonhainstock
I love Jason's quote. It's easy to get caught up with the outcomes instead of
enjoying the journey.

